# PS4 Games BUYING AND SELLING!



## gautam_07 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well i live in Howrah,Bally(kolkata) i was thinking about buying the ps4,but the games titles cost is too much and was wondering does anyone know where we can sell/trade in ps4 games for cash? Ill be like buy ps4 games,finish them off and sell them..i have also seen game4u but has any1 traded in any game over there and got current amount in return?...Please give legit answers ...Olx wale dur rahe please!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

gautam_07 said:


> Well i live in Howrah,Bally(kolkata) i was thinking about buying the ps4,but the games titles cost is too much and was wondering does anyone know where we can sell/trade in ps4 games for cash? Ill be like buy ps4 games,finish them off and sell them..i have also seen game4u but has any1 traded in any game over there and got current amount in return?...Please give legit answers ...Olx wale dur rahe please!



game4u will give you store credit. With that you can get a discount on whatever you buy next from them.

you can also try bootstrap

Here in Bangalore there are shops that trade in games but PS4 is not popular because of its low user base.


----------



## gautam_07 (Jun 22, 2014)

What if i have 4000store credits in g4u and i want to buy a game worth 3.5k,will i get fully discounted from my store credits? just curious

Whats Bootstrap btw?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2014)

check out Landmark store, they have section for selling used games, plus buy back of used games


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

^Landmark actually give terrible prices. They sell the games for like double of how much they pay you. Try OLX and other sites like that. Idk about the PS4, but there were quite a few people looking to buy or sell titles from last gen.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Here in Bangalore there are shops that trade in games but PS4 is not popular because of its low user base.



Yo fellow bangalorean ! Where exactly are the shops you mentioned?
Thanks.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> Yo fellow bangalorean ! Where exactly are the shops you mentioned?
> Thanks.



sp road


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

im surprised no one said anything about IVG forums. 

they have a great userbase and are trustworthy enough.


----------

